# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dashuria e parë

## HootieX

pershendetje te githeve
po lexoja temat dhe pergjigjet e juaja dhe me pelqyen shume...megjithate nuk pashe temen qe po kerkoja prandaj vendosa ta hapja vet.  
c'fare mendoni per dashurine e pare?
para dy ditesh pash kete thenje ne internet "Ne dashurine e pare femra do te dashurin, tek te tjerat do dashurine" nuk e di pse me ka mbetur ne mendje kjo thenje...po me duket shume interesante. Nuk mund te them a eshte e vertete apo jo.
Per mendimin tim, dashuria e pare eshte shume e rendesishme sepse hap rrugen per dashurite qe do vijne me vone. Megjithate varet nga experienca, po dashuria e pare te ket qene experience, atehere mezi presim per te tjerat, ne anen tjeter po te ket qene experience e keqe atehere nuk duam te provojme nje tjeter, dhe nuk na pelqen me dashuria....per nje kohe te shkurter te pakten...   :shkelje syri: 
mjaft me mua, tani eshte rradha juaj...c'fare mendoni per dashurine e pare????

----------


## MaRsELi

:buzeqeshje:  Ore per ate qe the ti "Ne dashurine e pare femra do te dashurin, tek te tjerat do dashurine" 
Femrat shumica e femrave mund te luajn edhe rolin me kupton  :buzeqeshje: 
Nejse Dashuria e pare ehste nje ekpseriencxe e re nje hap me perpara..
 Ajde Cioa

----------


## BlondiE_18

dashuria e pare....gjeja me e lumtur ne jete....

----------


## MC_ED

dashuria e pare eshte si puna e notit qe kur se di mbytesh (ngelesh brenda).
edhe per kaq sa po them e kam me te degjuar se nga eksperienca time s'flas dot ne keto drejtime. po nejse qe do ta thyej edhe une kemben ndonje dite do ta thyej po ishalla me ndonje goce te mire se po me ra e keqe e heq qafe se jam shume xheloz.  :buzeqeshje:   hahahahahahahaha 
une jam si me ke si s'me ke njesoj eshte po kot i bej qefin vetes sikur jam i forte qe te me marin gocat frike. lol

----------


## ^AngeL^

ah ah ah dashuria e par sa e bukur sa e rralle, dhe pyes veten ku humbi valle?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kacaku basket

girli londos gjithe ajo goc mor cuna ta heq trunin e kaptines se ka i gjen ca shprehje qe amon mer amon  :buzeqeshje:  se mos nai rritet menja se se di ajo qe ne ja japim ne ja marrim (po ca? ku di gja kacaku shkret mer amon po ma ka heq trunin prandaj sdi ca po them lala shkret) sa per temen njerez po ju them qe o e ha o ta han (jo ne kuptiminn fig te fjales) une per vete qellova me i goc te urte qe nuk prishte qef por te them te drejten asnje lidhje s'te pelqen vec asaj qe ke tani se di me ne kuptoni (faji london girl) cdo njeri per t ekaluaren thote qe kam qene budalla sepse rritesh dhe piqesh me shume ne dashuri di si ta besh femren te lumtur ne jete di si te sillesh e shume e shume gjera.
ja shikoni london girl pse ka dit ajo keshtu shprehjesh para ca 10 vitesh??? jo ju a them une 
e pra tani harrojini te kaluarat shikoni ato qe keni para syve dhe kujdes !!!! jepuni ate qe meritojne.
________________________________
ndoshta nje dite do me kujtosh 
qe edhe une kam qene aty, 
prane teje por duhet ta kuptosh
qe ajo dite s'ka per te ardhur kurre  :i ngrysur: 
dhe nqs se ti do me kerkosh falje 
do ti marr dhe ................
do ti flak tutje ashtu sic me flake ti mua  :i ngrysur:  
(autori per arsye sigurie nuk thuhet)

----------


## Marin_Grupi

Eh ju mendoni se eshte e lehte dashuria e pare. ajo per mua ka qene e parealizueshme por edhe e pa harrueshme.

----------


## durrsake4ever

He pra marino........s'nigjum noi histori neve....na treg icik....kot keshtu si per kuriozitet....se une asnjehere d.m.th nuk kam dashur nje njeri. E kam peqyer nje cun shume shume shume......po jo tamam dashuri.  Nuk e di n.q.s me kupton.  Ciao lal...dhe pershendetje.

----------


## ergys18

Per mua dashuria e pare ishte thjeshte nje loje te them te drejten vertete nuk isha aq i kushtuar pas te dashures dhe pse ajo me donte shume.
por dashuria qe me ka bere shume te vuaj eshte kjo e fundit qe akoma e ndihej dhembejn e saj, dhe sbesoj se do ta kaloj lehte.

sinqerisht!!!

----------


## nada

Nqs ke dashuruar me te vertet ateher ajo nuk harrohet dhe kjo mund te jete e para e dyte etc ne  jete.Per mua ajo ka qenee para dhe me e bukura dhe nuk besoj se do dashuroj me si ate.Edhe tani nqs do takoheshim ndihem akoma e dashuruar me te edhe pas nje kohe te gjate qe ka kaluar.Mjafton te jesh i perkushtuar pas dashurise dhe ajo nuk harrohet.

----------


## Tironce4Life

Per mua dashuria e par eshte gjeja me e lezecme dhe nje eksperience e re.

----------


## rina_yll_polar

dhe una mendoj se dashuria e par esht e paharrushme ,pikerisht sepse esht e para dhe te gjith e kujtojm edhe po te ket qen nje histori e hidhur prap si prap esht hera e pare qe kemi ndjer ate si gur ne bark kur e shofim pale kur i flasim,buzeqeshja e tija.....un kurr s do ta harroj sepse puna e dashuris te par esht si puna e maredhenjes se par seksuale se harron kurr me ke  e ke ber :shkelje syri:  kaq kisha per te then .paçim nga rinaaaaaaaa....ju puth te gjithve... :perqeshje:

----------


## akrepi_2

dashuria e pare.............e mrekullueshme,e cuditshme,e rrembyeshme..........
te gjitha pernjeheresh........... :xhemla:

----------


## Erindi

Atehere Po Lexoia Me vemendje pergjigjet e Mesiperme Dhe Nuk pashe asnje qe te kishte kthyer pergjigje per pyetjen qe bere ti "Ne dashurine e pare femra do te dashurin, tek te tjerat do dashurine". Ne Dashurine e Pare Femra Don te dashurin Per te Njohur Dashurin Pasin Njeh Dashurin Dashurohet Mbas Dashurise  :shkelje syri: .Dashuria e pare eshte Si nje bebe E SapoLindur!

----------


## dibrani2006

Dashuria e pare ka qene gjith çka me e vecante se te tjerat.

----------


## Nanushja

Mbete e ngulitur ne zemer dhe ne mendje .pra nuk harrohet edhe lehte.............!

----------


## Undefined

dashuria e pare....shpresoj te jete edhe fundit.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

Dashuria e pare mbahet mend aq gjate sa edhe kujtimet e se kaluares, pastaj se a fshihet me kujtimet varet nga rrjedha e ngjarjeve. Them lum si ai/ajo qe dashurine e pare e ka edhe dashurine e jetes, por keta jane te paket sa di une.
 Sidoqofte dashuria e pare mund te jete edhe dashuri e gabuar, por eshte nje kujtim i embel ama.

----------


## Undefined

> Dashuria e pare mbahet mend aq gjate sa edhe kujtimet e se kaluares, pastaj se a fshihet me kujtimet varet nga rrjedha e ngjarjeve. Them lum si ai/ajo qe dashurine e pare e ka edhe dashurine e jetes, por keta jane te paket sa di une.
>  Sidoqofte dashuria e pare mund te jete edhe dashuri e gabuar, por eshte nje kujtim i embel ama.



Poeti...atehere une jam nga ato te paktet...ndihem me fat :Lulja3:

----------


## Cobra1

Kur Djali/Vajza e ndiejne  Dashurin ajo nuk mund te shuhet kurr
E para dashuri qendron dhe e fundit ne te shumtat e rrasteve.


Mekalimin e kohes dhe te vitreve ato marrin rrug tjeter keshtu qe dhe arrijne ne ndarje, por mbetete  e  pa harruar    dhe pa vdekje kurr ,dhe kur shkojn ne shtepin e zotit dikush tjeter flet pe ta  Faleminderit

----------

